# iBook called "Surviving Economic Armageddon"



## mtprepper (May 7, 2014)

*Hello All,
I have been perusing iBooks looking for some new reading material and stumbled across a book titled "Surviving Economic Armageddon" by Quinton White, Jr. The description of the book looked very interesting to me and I am thinking about purchasing it since it was only $7.99. Has anyone read it or know anything about it? Thanks in advance for your help or advice.
-mtprepper*


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I've not read the book but I'd imagine if Economic Armageddon is imminent our first port of call should be the bank to withdraw all our money (or in my case peanuts) before the government declares a 'National Emergency' to give them the excuse to close all banks to stop people getting at their money..

For example these customers found the doors locked in their faces-

1929 Depression-









So did these-









And of course bank bosses themselves can decide to shut up shop anytime they like, like this one-


----------



## mtprepper (May 7, 2014)

Hello All,

Thanks for the humorous post and response. I haven't gotten any direct feedback from anyone who has read this book in the last few days. I was able to preview the first chapter of the book for free and my interest in the book has only increased. So, I have decided to purchase it today and will read it this weekend. I'll get back to everyone Sunday or Monday and let you know what I think of it. Thanks again! 
-mtprepper


----------

